# Gig boat build/ Flying mullet



## fsmullet

From the beginning, I am officially hooked on gigging. I read, and thought, and planned. After a lot of indecision I placed the order for a custom mud boat from Uncle J. We talked about the build and what I want to accomplish. We came up with a design that I think we get skinny and will run skinny too. I added the poling platform for the genny, a first for Uncle J. Also made the front deck flush. A pic or two from the pick up. 


























Finally got started. Step 2 was the rail. Pretty much copied the rail on BBB's boat. 
















On the paint I did the standard OD green but threw a little orange in to make her different.

















I ordered some custom light fixtures, 4-250 watts HPS









On issue I overlooked was the size difference between the 150w light that Dale runs and the 250's I'm running. It meant the tabs on the rail were too small. After a few days of thought it came to me. I used U bolts to mount the new light, and let the tab help support them. This also allows me some lateral movement if I need to adjust them for coverage.








35 h.p. Go devil mounted:
















Started working on the wiring. Initially I was going to cut a hole in the side box. I thought about it and really didn't want a big hole in the box, or all the wiring exposed in the storage area. I went to the Electrical supply house and bought a weatherproof box. This way all the wiring connection are in the box with the panel and any wiring in the storage area will be in sealtite.


----------



## Kenton

Pretty mean looking setup. What is your plan on powering the lights? Big battery bank?


----------



## fsmullet

honda eu2000


----------



## Kenton

I know those Hondas are super quiet, but you dont think it would spook anything?


----------



## fsmullet

Kenton said:


> I know those Hondas are super quiet, but you dont think it would spook anything?


I know it doesn't. Been using one for over a year.


----------



## bamafan611

Looks like that rig will work. Are those stainless lights and are they HPS or halogen? Thinking about a rebuild myself and a air motor is a must.I use a Honda 2000 on my rig now and pull right up on fish, havn't seen any spook from the generator. I cruise with a trolling motor unless it's too skinny and they don't seem to mind it as well. Great looking rig and good luck.


Sorry I see they are HPS and that makes a huge difference. Are the housings stainless and where did you order them from?
bamafan611


----------



## fsmullet

The lights are aluminum.


----------



## joebuck

I am an "offical lurker" on the FS site and have been watching you post about this build. I also followed all the tear down and re-build you did on your Grady. One thing is for sure, when you take on a project it is no joke. 

Your flounder rig looks awesome and it is just the kind of multi-purpose boat I have thought about for years. If you would ever get the bow out of your hands long enough in the fall/winter I bet you would kill a bunch of ducks out of that thing too, LOL.

Very nice job on the flounder rig. You have built something that will last for many, many years. Enjoy and please continue to post once you splash her and start getting it bloody .....


----------



## gig head

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-Shark

Nice boat. Good move on the electric box. That stuff would get tugged on to much if you didn't and all the manufactures use the Spade terminals.  It's NOT the best solution, but it's what they build. Switches with screws and ring eyes are much better.

I surprised that you didn't run some washboards all down the sides. Makes it easier to walk around and keeps ya from falling out of the boat if you have to pee.

They sure had a bunch of airboats in that one pix under the shed.


----------



## EmeraldCoast

Nice rig, that thing is tits! Correct me if I'm wrong but did you say you're mounting your generator on the poling platform?


----------



## fsmullet

EmeraldCoast said:


> Nice rig, that thing is tits! Correct me if I'm wrong but did you say you're mounting your generator on the poling platform?


correct


----------



## bbb

I think he is going to strap it down to the poling platform.

Not actually drill holes and insert nuts and bolts.


----------



## lucky charm

*Nice Rig!*

:thumbup:Awesome setup man....we are like bamafan and prefer to troll where we can but what you have is grand. My other half is almost drooling over here lol


----------



## fulish850

A+ on the HPS lights , i can see much better with them :thumbup:


----------



## 2112

Looks great. Are building a remote ballast box?


----------



## fsmullet

2112 said:


> Looks great. Are building a remote ballast box?


No. I am using digital ballasts and they will mount under the overhang of the front deck.


----------



## The Barb

Hello,can you please tell me where you ordered the custom light fixtures from and can you swap out the 4-250 hps with 4-150 if you perfer useing the same light fixture?Thank you for your time and your rig is A+.


----------



## X-Shark

Ballasts are specific to the bulb wattage, so the answer is No....It is not just a bulb change.

There are guys on the Bowfishing site custom building them.


http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?13-Lighting

Look around for a guy named JPEater.


----------



## The Barb

Thank You for your reply,is there a big (noticeable) differance beteen the hps 150 and the hps 250 lights,I am useing for floundering and if going to spend the money want to go with the best and latest,Thanks again for the info,will try and locate JPEater and get them ordered,Good luck on your trips.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Don't know if there's much diff b/w 150 and 250W HPS lights, but many say the 400W put out some noticeable difference. I'm looking at 250's on the front and 150's W HPS lights on the sides...any comments/recommendations from folks who use them?? Will be installed on a 20' Sun Dance Skiff.


----------



## bbb

Mullet and I should have our boats side by side tomorrow night. His with 4 250watt hps and mine with 6 150watt hps.

I'll let you know.


----------



## X-Shark

> is there a big (noticeable) differance beteen the hps 150 and the hps 250 lights,


I honestly can't tell you, as I've never seen what the 250's look like.

I fished over 4- 150's in the past. Now 2- 400's in the front and 2- 150's shooting out the sides.


----------



## OB One

delete


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

ROGER. Thanks X-Shark - I'm sure you've got plenty of illumination w/ your set-up in the front. I was going w/ the 250's x2 in front and 150's x1 each side to prevent too much eye fatigue in compensating b/w looking at the 250 vs 150W illumination). What was the problem w/ the 150W...in that you upgraded to 400W up front? Did the 150s cause too much eye fatigue (too dim?)...and do you get eye fatigue w/ looking back and forth from the 400's? (just looking for an honest opinion)

Was hoping someone on here has (or had) this HPS set-up (250W x2 off bow and 150W off sides), and able to compare it to others they've worked w/ in the past.

Looking fwd to feedback from bbb from his trip w/ mullet. Perhaps he'll have the enlightenment I'm seeking - in comparing 150s to 250s. Good luck on those flatties too.

I'm thinging that 150ws off the sides will be adequate; and I should mostly be looking fwd, thus want a little more illumination w/ the 250s. All input on HPS setups is appreciated. 
Bow rails seem to be favored too, in order to get 2-3 ft of reach...and to keep from falling out....so, I'm spending some time in designing a removable set-up, in order to use the front for fishing too. Anybody got pics or ideas??? Thanks.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

HPS info/updates?


----------



## bbb

Gigged out of mullets boat Friday night with the 4- 250's. Didn't think they were much brighter than my 6- 150's, but there is a difference when looking at 500 watts of light out the immediate front vs 300 watts.

Before it even got good and dark, the boat was christened when I flipped in a 14" flounder. 10 minutes later were putting the gig on a 4 pound flounder. 30 seconds later we have the slam in the boat, mullet, sheepshead and flounder.

Ended the night at 2:30 with 20 flounder, 4 she eps and 2 mullet. Not a bad way to break the rig in.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

bbb, I appreciate your feedback. I think that HSP 250Ws x2 on the front and 150Ws x2 on the sides will serve me well. Thank you sir.

I concur with the great christening experience you had. Way to go!


----------



## 2112

Digital Ballast, hum...I must research this.
Nice build dude.


----------



## X-Shark

2112 said:


> Digital Ballast, hum...I must research this.
> Nice build dude.




http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forum...G-This-is-for-you)&highlight=digital+ballasts


----------

